# Recommend me an APC



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've just ran out of Auto Finesse Citrus Power. I generally use it to soak any flies and particularly dirty areas before I snow foam and wash. I use it in the arches when I take the wheels off a couple of times a year and if the sills are dirty then give them a spray. With that in mind, is there anything better out there for the job? I like it and it does everything I want but fancy a change. I know I should stick with what I know and what works but...... 

Any ideas???


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I've found koch chemie green star to be far better than citrus power, tried it and it just didn't seem to have much cleaning power. I really like green star.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another vote for KC Green Star here. 

20:1 for interior use and 10:1 for exterior is what I'm currently using.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BH Surfex takes a lot to be beaten. Especially at around 15 quid for 5L and it's high dilution ratios.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Another vote for BH surfex. Can be used for so many things. Wife even uses it around the house, bathrooms, kitchen etc. Like already said £15 ish for 5 litres and dilutes so well for so many purposes. Excellent stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

My favourite is Britemax Grimeout. It has a lovely Almond Marzipan like sent.
Cuts through grease in engine bay with ease.

No brainer to buy it at moment because if you order off Britemax before Sunday and buy 3 of their Britemax products you get 20% off order and any named add ons PLUS you get a free gift but that may be for current registered customers so best check. 
Also you get FREE Postage for orders over £40.00.
My order went in yesterday.
To get discount use code waxstock


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I use meguiars APC never had a problem


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I am currently using Angelwax Cleanliness, seems to be a good product. Mixed at 10:1 it makes light work of the dead flies on the from of the car.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Auto Finesse Verso 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DimitriUK said:


> I use meguiars APC never had a problem


This:thumb: or BH.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Valet pro citrus and also BH Surfex is a valid option. Both are low budget if you can get them in 5l.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

I've got both surfex and Koch Chemie green star.

Have to say the Green Star takes the top spot. 1:15 on exterior is all you need. I make it for my 9litre pump sprayer. Takes off bugs lovely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

W2 for me,


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Surfex HD for me


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Just a question and forgive me if I'm wrong but isn't Citrus power more of a degreaser along the lines of BH Surfex and KC Greenstar rather than an APC such as Daisy, Megs, Adams etc?

I suppose the question to ask is, Are you after an APC or a degreaser to replace Citrus Power?


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

spyk3d said:


> Just a question and forgive me if I'm wrong but isn't Citrus power more of a degreaser along the lines of BH Surfex and KC Greenstar rather than an APC such as Daisy, Megs, Adams etc?
> 
> I suppose the question to ask is, Are you after an APC or a degreaser to replace Citrus Power?


Not sure why you think that but Green Star is a universal cleaner and Surfex is an all purpose cleaner and degreaser.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm thinking Surfex or Green Star. I've got other products from both Bilt Hamber and Koch Chemie and rate them highly so that's helping me. As these are both concentrated, what dilutions are people making them at to make them LSP safe? I've seen people's recommendations above but at those levels are people stripping the LSP? Am I asking too much for these products to be diluted to LSP safe levels but still have the cleaning power?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Peter_222 said:


> I've got both surfex and Koch Chemie green star.
> 
> Have to say the Green Star takes the top spot. 1:15 on exterior is all you need. I make it for my 9litre pump sprayer. Takes off bugs lovely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me.

I got both and Rate GreenStar higher!

Rob


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

For cleaning tyres, exhausts, arch linning and other jobs like that I use ASDS smart price all purpose cleaner 

4L for £1

25p per L 

Its just as good as something like flash and did a cracking job cleaning out my engine bay on my 1.9tdi I used 1:3 250 ml APC and 500 ml of water in a 750 ml trigger spray


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am a big fan of BH Surfex:thumb:


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

BH Surfex for me


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I really like Surfex but then I haven't tried Greenstar. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris8uck (Apr 27, 2018)

Autofinesse and then dilute it! Done.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Have all the Surfex voters used GreenStar? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> Have all the Surfex voters used GreenStar?


I haven't but I don't see how it can better Surfex given the performance, price and dilution it offers.

That's why I have never moved away from it in all honesty although I don't use Surfex for interior. Prefer more gentle, nicer scented cleaners for that, does green star smell good as it could be an option for that use?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Britemax grime out :thumb: smells amazing and dilutes down so well!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I've used Surfex & Grimeout. 

Both are very effective and I'll happily recommend either.

i prefer Grimeout for inside, just because it smells nicer.

Greenstar is next to try following all the reviews.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I'm thinking Surfex or Green Star. I've got other products from both Bilt Hamber and Koch Chemie and rate them highly so that's helping me. As these are both concentrated, what dilutions are people making them at to make them LSP safe? I've seen people's recommendations above but at those levels are people stripping the LSP? Am I asking too much for these products to be diluted to LSP safe levels but still have the cleaning power?


For me as stated above I use green star at 1:15. It doesn't strip my LSP but as with anything that is a strong cleaner I'm sure it's impacting it on each application. I negate this with regular top ups of BSD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> I haven't but I don't see how it can better Surfex given the performance, price and dilution it offers.
> 
> That's why I have never moved away from it in all honesty although I don't use Surfex for interior. Prefer more gentle, nicer scented cleaners for that, does green star smell good as it could be an option for that use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fair play Brian. If it ain't broken don't fix it.

It doesn't really smell of anything. Not a strong scent at all!

Rob


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> Fair play Brian. If it ain't broken don't fix it.
> 
> It doesn't really smell of anything. Not a strong scent at all!
> 
> Rob


May look into getting a bottle to try out for the interior primarily when my usual suspects run out. Always like trying new things and green star seems to be getting a lot of praise atm.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Is Koch chemise green star wax safe? And if so, to what dilution?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I do use Meg's, Poorboys APC is good AF Citrus Power is fantastic not cheap so I use other stuff then this when extra results are needed.

#G101 is by far the most flexible at much lower ratio it can be used on interiors carpets, I would not use it on leather. 

Can be used on paint as degreaser plus engine cleaner at higher strength.

John Tht.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I use greenstar. I've stopped using the garden sprayer now, I simply put it in my autobrite lance. Its just as clingy (ie not hugely clingy) as BH Autofoam. I have a small hand sprayer that I use for cleaning door seals, pedals etc when you need a squirt of something.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Koch chemise green star is my goto now and I have used most of the brands already mentioned,Green star really is a very good cleaner.SJ.


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

KC Greenstar used at 10:1 works well as a pre wash


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I still like to use stardrops.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

So, green star is LSP safe then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I use Green Star at 20:1


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Fairtony said:


> So, green star is LSP safe then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on how strong you mix it, and your LSP. It's a strong alkali APC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Another user of green star, can’t fault it.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Green star is the best pre wash I have ever used. Normally I do 20:1 in a pump spray. But I recently did 100ml in a snow foam lance. Really good cleaning and a good foam. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Ditto green star here. I also have BH surface cleaner. They are both quite similar in results. Green Star I use 1.10 in foam cannon, BH I used in pump sprayer similarly diluted.

LSP impact is a matter of dilution vs dwell time and ambient temp.

Green Star seems to be having little impact on my ceramics. CSU+Exo + C2/BSD/Cure toppings. Gloss and water behaviors same as ever, with little apparent accelerated drop off in performance.

Green Star is only used on mine when it's 'proper' dirty or been left more than a month between washes. otherwise I still use BH AF for light washes.



















Post late summer/autumn exmooe crud big removal using Green Star (amongst other products). It is v good IME. APC and as a prewash.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Fairtony said:


> Is Koch chemise green star wax safe? And if so, to what dilution?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's safe on my BH DSW. It cleans tyres well and wheels too. I tend to do lower quarter, arches and wheels then foam over it and the rest of the car. I dilute at ten to one.

Just so you know, it isn't safe to dwell on rubber trims for prolonged periods, which is another reason to stick to bottom half of car. It seems to be safe on all exterior black plastics on my car.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD. You won't need anything else, ever.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Another vote for BH Surfex HD.


----------

